
Part of a space shuttle landed a rover on Mars - sohkamyung
http://www.planetary.org/blogs/guest-blogs/2017/0804-from-space-plane-to-sky-crane.html
======
aw3c2
If you, like me, read this as some part of a space shuttle flying through
space and landing on the rover, no. This is just about some piece of
technology that was re-used. Deceivious headline...

~~~
vinchuco
we need a deceptive headline filter akin to a spam filter

~~~
dredmorbius
I straight up flag clickbait.

